# viihtyä



## Gavril

Mitä mieltä olette seuraavista?

_Lapset näyttävät viihtyvän siellä pihalla! _(= Lapset näyttävät pitävän hauskaa pihalla)

_En todellakaan viihtynyt kurssissa_, _vaikka_ _läpäisin tuskin_

_Vaikka voittivat mallilla, Leijonat eivät viihtyneet pelissä_

_Pesäpallo on viihtynyt syntymämaassaan_
_
Hän viihtyi muutettuaan pääkaupunkiin; ansaitsi miljoonia pörssissä

Hän viihtyi maailmanympärisellä matkallaan; lopussa ajatteli olevansa löytänyt elämän syyn

Viime kuukauden matkalla biletin päivin öin -- en ole koskaan niin paljon viihtynyt!

_Kiitoksia p.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

On usein vaikea sanoa, että jokin kohta on ehdottomasti oikein tai väärin. Ihmiset käyttävät sanoja hieman eri tavoin, ja merkitysvivahteetkin saattavat vaihdella. Tässä minun mielipiteeni:

_"Lapset näyttävät viihtyvän siellä pihalla! _(= Lapset näyttävät pitävän hauskaa pihalla)"
Kumpikin virke on oikein. _Siellä_ tuntuu tarpeettomalta sanalta, joten sen voisi jättää pois.

"_En todellakaan viihtynyt kurssissa_, _vaikka_ _läpäisin tuskin"
_Sanaa _tuskin_ en käyttäisi tällä tavalla. _Kurssissa_ on väärässä sijamuodossa:
_En todellakaan viihtynyt kurssilla, vaikka läpäisinkin sen *niukasti / juuri ja juuri.*_

"_Vaikka voittivat mallilla, Leijonat eivät viihtyneet pelissä"
_Virkkeesä näkyy englannin vaikutus. Parempi olisi:
_Vaikka leijonat voittivat[kin] m*aa*lilla_, _he eivät viihtyneet pelissä._

"_Pesäpallo on viihtynyt syntymämaassaan"
_Virkkeessä ei ole kielioppivirheitä, mutta verbiä _viihtyä_ ei kovin usein käytetä puhuttaessa pelistä (pesäpallo). Mieleen tulee ajatus: mitä pesäpallo voisi tehdä, jos se ei "viihtyisi" täällä? Muuttaisi muille maille?

"_Hän viihtyi muutettuaan pääkaupunkiin; ansaitsi miljoonia pörssissä"
_Muuten ihan hyvä, mutta käyttäisin puolipisteen tilalla ja-sanaa:
_Hän viihtyi muutettuaan pääkaupunkiin ja ansaitsi miljoonia pörssissä.

_"_Hän viihtyi maailmanympärisellä matkallaan; lopussa ajatteli olevansa löytänyt elämän syyn"
Maailmanympärisellä_ ei ole luontevaa suomea ja _olevansa löytänyt_ on väärin. On tavallisempa puhua elämän tarkoituksesta kuin sen syystä. Tietysti merkityskään ei ole sama.
_Hän viihtyi maailmanympärimatkallaan / matkallaan maailman ympäri ja arveli sen päätyttyä löytäneensä elämän tarkoituksen / arveli sen lopussa päässeensä selville elämän tarkoituksesta.

_"_Viime kuukauden matkalla biletin päivin öin -- en ole koskaan niin paljon viihtynyt!"
_Muuten ihan hyvä, mutta suomen kielessä ei viihdytä "paljon" vaan "hyvin":
_Viime kuukauden / kuun matkalla biletin päivin öin  -  en ole koskaan viihtynyt niin hyvin / minulla ei ole koskaan ollut niin hauskaa.

_Hallitset suomen kielen melkoisen hyvin!


----------



## DrWatson

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Pesäpallo on viihtynyt syntymämaassaan"
> _Virkkeessä ei ole kielioppivirheitä, mutta verbiä _viihtyä_ ei kovin usein käytetä puhuttaessa pelistä (pesäpallo). Mieleen tulee ajatus: mitä pesäpallo voisi tehdä, jos se ei "viihtyisi" täällä? Muuttaisi muille maille?


Tästä tuli mieleeni, että eläin tai kasvi kylläkin voi viihtyä jossain. Pelistä puhuttaessa se taas ei kuulosta kovin luontevalta.
Esim. _Tämä kasvi viihtyy kosteassa maaperässä_.
_Talitiainen viihtyy Suomessa talvellakin_.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Mieleen tulee ajatus: mitä pesäpallo voisi tehdä, jos se ei "viihtyisi" täällä? Muuttaisi muille maille?


Minusta kielikuva pesäpallon viihtymisestä on varsin luonteva ja osuva; jos pesäpallo ei olisi viihtynyt täällä, se olisi kuollut pois, aivan niinkuin kasvi- tai eläinlaji, joka ei "viihdy" Suomen ilmastossa.


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> _Hän viihtyi muutettuaan pääkaupunkiin; ansaitsi miljoonia pörssissä_


If "hän viihtyi" here is supposed to mean "he throve" -- as in the following:


> There he sold his goods and paid his debts, and he throve and became affluent and rose to perfect prosperity.


the translation rather should be different, such as "hän menestyi" or "hän vaurastui".

The quotation is from here: http://www.sacred-texts.com/neu/burt1k1/tale13.htm


----------



## Gavril

880320 said:


> If "hän viihtyi" here is supposed to mean "he throve" -- as in the following:
> the translation rather should be different, such as "hän menestyi" or "hän vaurastui".



I wasn't specifically thinking of "thrive" as a translation; mainly, I was wondering whether _miljoonien ansaitseminen _can be considered a case of _viihtyminen_. Eli, jos sanon että ihminen viihtyy, edellyttääkö aina jotakin hänen tunteistaan, vai voiko edellyttää vain että hän rikastui materiaalisesti?


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> I wasn't specifically thinking of "thrive" as a translation; mainly, I was wondering whether _miljoonien ansaitseminen _can be considered a case of _viihtyminen_. Eli, jos sanon että ihminen viihtyy, edellyttääkö aina jotakin hänen tunteistaan, vai voiko edellyttää vain että hän rikastui materiaalisesti?


Sanottaessa "hän viihtyy" tai "hän ei viihdy" tarkoitetaan verraten usein nimenomaan ko. henkilön tunteita. Joskaan sanan "viihtyä" käyttö ei tässäkään yhteydessä liene _täysin_ poissuljettua, kuvataan materiaalista rikastumista tavallisemmin sellaisilla verbeillä kuin "vaurastua", "menestyä".

Toisaalta "viihtyminen" voi tarkoittaa yksinkertaisesti sitä miten joku viettää aikaa: "Hän viihtyy liiankin hyvin keilahallilla/bingosalilla/kapakassa (jne.)".
Here, it is probably irrelevant whether he/she actually is getting along well or having fun; rather, what is important is the fact that the person is spending too much time in a particular place -- at the bowling alley, at the bingo hall, in the bar.


----------

